# New Pro 28 Rapidtrak



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

I just traded in my 2014 Pro 28 for a Pro Hydro 28 Rapidtrak. I loved the 2104, never had an issue other than a bad weld on the chute that was replaced right after i bought it. It really handled everything i needed. But A buddy just got a Hydro unit and i was using it and loved the way it worked. It was a game changer for me, not having to release the drive lever every time i had to change direction or speed was a huge improvement, the infinite speed control is huge too. I did spend a bunch of time looking at the rapidtrak and the Hondas, just liked the Ariens better, probably because its what I’m used to. I was very impressed with the rapidtrak system, and even more now that its in the garage and i have looked it over. The one thing it is missing, is another notch that would allow it to hover about 1//2 - 3/4” off the ground for gravel.

I propped the front up 1/2” and clamped the Track bar in at that height and drove it around the yard. Worked fine, because of the balance it requires you to hold down the handlebars, but for the small patches of gravel I encounter its no big deal, i use to try to hover the old wheeled machine over the gravel every storm with limited success. With the added notch, it will be perfect. I plan on adding the notch this weekend, once I’m sure of the location, I’ll buy another track bar, they are cheap, modify it, and then have it powder coated to bring back the rust protection.

I’ll also be adding the same LED lights i had on the 2014 to this new machine. 
Man i love that “new blower smell” bring on the snow


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Very nice snow blower. 👍Enjoy many years of service with this fine machine!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice, I’m always happy to see someone tweaking machines. 

Personally, if I owned a rapid track, I’d be modding it too. Great machines can always be better. 

The track system can use some added sophistication.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nothing better than the new blower smell.
May all your problems be thrown 40-50 feet :wink2:


.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I think Ariens should make a better light. With me it just glares right into my eyes. It lasted like 2 storms and I cut the wire and fixed the darn thing.
Otherwise your machine is very nice. How is the ground speed? Is it about the same ground speed like the wheeled units?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

I don’t know why they don’t put a good LED light on these. 
I think I do know why they don’t put another notch on the track bar so you can just float over the surface and avoid scraping up gravel. It’s the balance, with the added notch, it won’t just float there, it takes some user input to hold the handles down, so tracks are in full contact with ground and buckets is just above it. I believe Ariens and all big companies want to make this stuff idiot proof. Trying to get someone to under stand “ gravel” mode, if it doesn’t just work with the pull of a lever would cause many people to say it doesn’t work and they don’t want that.. Us as blower enthusiasts see how it should work, and would have no problems with it. That’s why we make a little modification here and there and have no trouble. 

Ariens other tracked units do have extra notches in the track bar so it can float at different levels above the surface. But the tracks are always in full contact with the ground, so Turing is harder.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

bkwudz said:


> I don’t know why they don’t put a good LED light on these.



With the lower wattage and less heat from an LED light, there will be snow build up, and people will complain about that. Just my $0.02


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Enjoy the new toy! I know I am /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## CarbineMan (Jan 8, 2018)

Awesome idea! 

We bought one last season and I was just asking the dealer about adjusting the bucket angle for rough and gravel surfaces, so very timely! Honda added more detects to the HSS for the same reason.

Just had to clear our 675’ driveway with it because the tractor was trapped in the garage behind a downed power line. Other than breaking some shear pins, it work pwd great. The 420cc motor is a monster and was literally plowing snow without bogging. I backed off a bit on the hydro drive but the motor never faltered. 14” of extremely heavy snow as it was just below freezing and turned to rain for an hour.

The new shear pins are easier to get out than the old ones, but still too tight. Going to do some light sanding to make it easier to push them out. 

Also bought some DuPont Snow & Ice shield. Tried many products, from candle wax to Boeshield to graphite to MowerGuard and they all work - for a while.

DuPont? Snow & Ice Non-Stick Clear Coating with Teflon® Fluoropolymer


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

CarbineMan said:


> Awesome idea!
> 
> We bought one last season and I was just asking the dealer about adjusting the bucket angle for rough and gravel surfaces, so very timely! Honda added more detects to the HSS for the same reason.
> 
> ...


Let us know if that DuPont spray actually works. I see it listed on amazon for under $10 a can and have been tempted to try it for my new Pro 32.


----------



## CarbineMan (Jan 8, 2018)

It was like $14 delivered from Amazon but no one stocks it locally. 

Curious to see if it works and how long it lasts. We use DuPont chain live with Teflon and it’s great stuff.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Led lights installed, getting good at it, this install is really clean! Every connection soldered and sealed with heat shrink tubing


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice, leds provide much more light at significantly less watts. 

I’m not sure what exact bulbs you used but, you probably have enough reserve in the circuit to add an additional light pod if you choose.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

I added new notch to the track bar, that will allow me to hover the blade about an inch off the ground. Super easy, took about an hour. The new notch is the red arrow


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great job. Without the red arrow, and only looking at the completed bar, you'd never know it was done.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Great job. Without the red arrow, and only looking at the completed bar, you'd never know it was done.


Thats the goal


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

bkwudz said:


> Thats the goal



A man after my own heart. My wife will ask me why I spend so much time on something after my mod already works, and I tell her ...because ! "We" always have to improve things. Can't wait to get to Heaven and use some PB Blaster on this pearly gates. Listening to the squeaking at night is keeping me up. Or, I may see that the non-pearly gates are sagging from all of the heat !


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is a little video showing it driving at the new notch height for gravel. The end of the video shows all the Rapidtrak positions.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

We ain’t getting no snow up here in New England, but i need to play with the RT, so i added some more LEDs, 2 red ones for the rear, and two white pointing down. Also put an orange LED in the stock housing. Don’t really need a white light in there with the two front LEDS, I’m a fan of Orange
I have also confirmed that the 881 size LED bulb is an exact replacement for the stock light. And i tried 4 different ones, and none flickered, so they should be plug and play


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Added 2 more bulbs to a modified housing, total of 3 bulbs in the stock housing


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Have you tried the modified light to see how much brighter it is with 3 bulbs?

Too bad the light isn't adjustable to get more down out of it. With myself it just shines right into my eyes. I ended up just painting it black then adding a pair of LED lights to the machine.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

bkwudz said:


> We ain’t getting no snow up here in New England


Hi,

Have you gotten to test the machine in some serious snow yet? I am very interested in your thoughts since you have owned a wheeled Pro 28 before and I would like to know what you think about the difference between the wheeled and tracked variants.

When I bought my Hydro Pro 28 (414cc) a few days ago I was very uncertain which model to choose, but the price difference is 1500USD where I live, so the decition fell on the wheeled model. The huge price differense is due to the tracks and also because the 28 Pro Rapidtrak comes only with EFI engine in my market area.

Btw: Very cool video on the added tilt notch. It looked like you vere ready to take on some snow!


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Snowman_44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you gotten to test the machine in some serious snow yet? I am very interested in your thoughts since you have owned a wheeled Pro 28 before and I would like to know what you think about the difference between the wheeled and tracked variants.
> 
> ...


we got one good 8" storm that i used the RT on. Im impressed, in wheel mode it was just as easy to maneuver and operate. It is harder to roll around the garage even with he Hydro released. I LOVED the hydro though while blowing snow. And the extra notch worked great for the way i need to do my gravel area, yes its not as easy as picking a height and just driving, but i was able to do what i had to without much extra effort

all get some good videos of it once we get another good storm, This one was a rush situation, where i had to get rid of the snow before the freezing rain started


----------



## my87csx481 (Nov 14, 2018)

Sorry for the thread revival. To the OP....do you have part numbers and a wiring diagram for your LED's? If so, please share. Thanks.

Edit: including the white ones pointing down too please.

I have a 2018 Pro 32 (not EFI). I am trying to figure out how much output is available, to figure out what I can safely run for lights, and still have the hand warmers.

Also, did you use capacitors too, or just the bridge rectifier?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice, you should install those flexible LED markers that the plow trucks use, and I wonder if you could get that amber dash light to strobe like an emergency vehicle? Then after that maybe some quick release wings to extend the mouth out to 32" and/or a slush plow attachment?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

the Fleet is ready for the season, now to find some Kraken parts manuals, I like the power track function


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

bkwudz said:


> the Fleet is ready for the season, now to find some Kraken parts manuals, I like the power track function
> View attachment 184693


I ordered a Rapidtrack PRO 28 today, will receive it tomorrow. What kind of company will be the best to cut out that extra notch you made?

rgds Dag


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

bkwudz said:


> the Fleet is ready for the season, now to find some Kraken parts manuals, I like the power track function
> View attachment 184693


Or to do it myself, what kind of tool do I need to make the notch? Would you put it the same place if you did it again or slightly closer to the normal track mode? I will use mine on gravel as well. 

rgds Dag


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

bkwudz said:


> the Fleet is ready for the season, now to find some Kraken parts manuals, I like the power track function
> View attachment 184693


Ariens doesn't even have the diagrams on the website for the Kraken yet. I took some pics for you to maybe help you get started.


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice work on the additional notch idea. I think I'll do the same after my ArmorSkids get here. I have been dreaming of fabbing on an adjustable gas strut like the Hondas run. 

Here's the deal with the Rapidtrack and gravel: if you have gravel, you'll want to lower the skids to keep the auger out of the gravel, but the further you go, the more you lift up the front of the tracks and the closer the tracks get to "dig-in mode" while you're in standard track mode. For me, there's just too much pressure on the bucket when in track mode. If I'm on bare gravel, it's trying to dig to China. If I'm on firm snow, the machine is darting around and hard to get back where I want it. 

Full-on electric adjustment like the Kraken is overkill IMO, but totally appropriate for what that machine is: their biggest tracked machine with all the bells and whistles that have ever been mentioned to put on a blower. But there definitely should be something more adjustable than the notches. 

I'll just smash in a notch where I need it for my application and call it a day.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

tek9tim said:


> Nice work on the additional notch idea. I think I'll do the same after my ArmorSkids get here. I have been dreaming of fabbing on an adjustable gas strut like the Hondas run.
> 
> Here's the deal with the Rapidtrack and gravel: if you have gravel, you'll want to lower the skids to keep the auger out of the gravel, but the further you go, the more you lift up the front of the tracks and the closer the tracks get to "dig-in mode" while you're in standard track mode. For me, there's just too much pressure on the bucket when in track mode. If I'm on bare gravel, it's trying to dig to China. If I'm on firm snow, the machine is darting around and hard to get back where I want it.
> 
> ...


Very good info regarding gravel. Thank you. I bought a Rapidtrack PRO 28 yesterday and will test it a bit before I make the extra notch. I ask myself if that notch should be slightly closer to the trackmode notch than the one we see pictures of here at the forum. Any idea? How does it work to just blow snow while pressing the trackmode-handle so you have trackmode but not locked? can`t you just adjust manually as you walk then?


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Very good info regarding gravel. Thank you. I bought a Rapidtrack PRO 28 yesterday and will test it a bit before I make the extra notch. I ask myself if that notch should be slightly closer to the trackmode notch than the one we see pictures of here at the forum. Any idea? How does it work to just blow snow while pressing the trackmode-handle so you have trackmode but not locked? can`t you just adjust manually as you walk then?


Where you put that notch would be up to what you think would work for you. Me, I'll just make the tracks flat when the shoes are in contact with the garage floor. It'd be different for each person depending on how much down pressure they want and how their shoes are set, hence why an infinite adjustable system (gas strut or linear actuator) would be a better way of making Rapidtrack work. Who knows, where I want the tracks to be might be right next to the stock position, and this mod is a no go for me. 

As to "floating" the tracks, this gives you some of the traction of the tracks, but the (lack of) down pressure of wheel mode. The bucket is able to bounce up and down however it wants to. 

We got several inches overnight and are supposed to get several more before the day's out, so I'll make the mod today and put it to work this afternoon.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

tek9tim said:


> Where you put that notch would be up to what you think would work for you. Me, I'll just make the tracks flat when the shoes are in contact with the garage floor. It'd be different for each person depending on how much down pressure they want and how their shoes are set, hence why an infinite adjustable system (gas strut or linear actuator) would be a better way of making Rapidtrack work. Who knows, where I want the tracks to be might be right next to the stock position, and this mod is a no go for me.
> 
> As to "floating" the tracks, this gives you some of the traction of the tracks, but the (lack of) down pressure of wheel mode. The bucket is able to bounce up and down however it wants to.
> 
> We got several inches overnight and are supposed to get several more before the day's out, so I'll make the mod today and put it to work this afternoon.


Thanks for the feedback and please tell us how the mod works out for you, post a picture please.

Dag


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

Well, it took me a half hour to make the notch from stepping out of the house to being ready to blow snow. 

Super easy, just unlocked the tracks on the garage floor, got em sitting where I wanted and used a scribe to mark the bar using the slot the locking pin slides into on the bracket holding the bar in place. Took the small half of the bracket off, slid the bar out and flopped it down. Put a pair of vice grips on the idler axle to keep the bar from sliding, used a big C clamp to hold the bar up off the floor. Picked a drill bit that matched the radius of the factory notches, centerpunched the right spot, drilled a hole. Used a cutting disc on the angle grinder to finish the notch, and reassembled. My notch came out just slightly closer to the track mode notch than the OP's. 

Worked great. Now the blower is everything I dreamed it could be. Didn't take any pics, they would have looked about the same as the OP's, but without paint yet. I highly recommend doing this if you have a gravel driveway and a Rapidtrack. Traction for days, great stability when you want it, but still able to steer with the tracks down. Plenty of down pressure on the bucket, but not so much that it takes away the maneuverability. 

Bkwudz- nice work with the simple solution. Sorry for the hijack of your old thread.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

tek9tim said:


> Well, it took me a half hour to make the notch from stepping out of the house to being ready to blow snow.
> 
> Super easy, just unlocked the tracks on the garage floor, got em sitting where I wanted and used a scribe to mark the bar using the slot the locking pin slides into on the bracket holding the bar in place. Took the small half of the bracket off, slid the bar out and flopped it down. Put a pair of vice grips on the idler axle to keep the bar from sliding, used a big C clamp to hold the bar up off the floor. Picked a drill bit that matched the radius of the factory notches, centerpunched the right spot, drilled a hole. Used a cutting disc on the angle grinder to finish the notch, and reassembled. My notch came out just slightly closer to the track mode notch than the OP's.
> 
> ...


Thank you a lot for the detailed review! Would you say the notch are 20% closer compared to the OP notch? (the standard distance between track made and dig-in mode as reference)
Or could you tell how many mm between the new notch and trackmode-notch measured center to center? 

Did you mount the new big skids? And adjust scraper height up?

Dag


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

tek9tim said:


> Well, it took me a half hour to make the notch from stepping out of the house to being ready to blow snow.
> 
> Super easy, just unlocked the tracks on the garage floor, got em sitting where I wanted and used a scribe to mark the bar using the slot the locking pin slides into on the bracket holding the bar in place. Took the small half of the bracket off, slid the bar out and flopped it down. Put a pair of vice grips on the idler axle to keep the bar from sliding, used a big C clamp to hold the bar up off the floor. Picked a drill bit that matched the radius of the factory notches, centerpunched the right spot, drilled a hole. Used a cutting disc on the angle grinder to finish the notch, and reassembled. My notch came out just slightly closer to the track mode notch than the OP's.
> 
> ...


Yesterday I adjusted the skidshoes down 18mm and must say that worked great. Now I can drop the back wheels down to trakmode but it does not lock unless I lift up. I did go thru 20" of old heavy snow with 3 + degrees celcius but did not experience that the bucket wanted to rise at all. I believe I might will not need the extra notch but I need to use the blower more to learn. Attaching a video, you can see me dropping the back wheels and go straight thru heavy 45-50 cm. Impressive engine power!! The Yamaha 1028 would go 3 times as slow.


----------

